# Glue for ebonite



## JLL (May 3, 2016)

Whats the best glue for ebonite to  ebonite ?


----------



## magpens (May 3, 2016)

What did you use on your Wedge Pen that you posted today ?

I have never used ebonite yet.


----------



## TonyL (May 3, 2016)

I don't know the best, but I have had zero failures quick curing epoxy.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 4, 2016)

Best glue. I do not think there is one. Ebonite is a rubber based material. So my guess would be an epoxy but not one of those quick hardening epoxies. I would choose something like System III T88 or if you want instant glue Loctite 480 ( but it is black in color)

If you are gluing ebonite to ebonite it would probably be beneficial if you used a tenon system if possible to give more stability to the glue joint. Good luck.


----------



## JLL (May 4, 2016)

Its not glued in yet Mal - ebonite is a great material to use it does hold shape /detail really well but does smell when turning.


----------



## Hendu3270 (May 11, 2016)

When I create stem bands on my pipe stems (which are ebonite) I use two part epoxy. I believe it has a set time of maybe 5 minutes. It works well for me.


----------



## JLL (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Chris


----------

